# Empty woods



## catfishvinny1030 (Sep 28, 2014)

Has anyone been seeing any movement the past few days with this wind and cold have been out and haven't been seeing anything


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer were moving between 11am and 2pm here in Medina County.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

I drove from medina to just north of Columbus yesterday. I left around 10 am and was back by 2. Normally I would see a bunch of deer in the middle of November but didn't see one


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah I was out on Monday had a basket rack nose to the ground grunting but other than that no activity at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

My experience has been that somewhere around this time in November the deer are not moving much for a short period of time,


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy drove from NE Ohio to Columbus and back yesterday. On the stretch of I-71 from Lodi to C'bus he saw exactly 2 dead deer along the highway, and one deer on it's feet in a field!

I have read, and also heard, that deer really don't like being out in a high wind. Wind chill affects them too, just not as much as it does us! Also, high wind makes the woods noisy so they can't hear as well, and blows scent around like crazy which compromises their sense of smell. The advice for hunting those conditions is to get down in the hollows and low places that are more out of the wind. Of course, if your hunting flat land that goes right out the window!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

On my way back from school in Zanesville yesterday I saw 20 does playing in a field it was about 4p this was along 36. I hunted with my boy last weekend and saw 5 deer the whole day a buck chasing 2 does and two does together haven't seen the rutting activity that I figured I would have this year.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Traveled through Morgan,Athens and Hocking county today and so a lot of deer in the fields along the road and in peoples yards. I'd guess I saw 5-7 dead deer along the road and came very close to making it 1 more. Saw a doe bedded down in a yard with a nice 10pt standing right behind her just waiting for his chance to get his 5 seconds of fame.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

only seen one at my place the little I was out, did have some good scraps and rubs so they are around, maybe gun season I will get lucky if I stay in the stand all day....my bride was down there with me, so I spent time with her while there


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> only seen one at my place the little I was out, did have some good scraps and rubs so they are around, maybe gun season I will get lucky if I stay in the stand all day....my bride was down there with me, so I spent time with her while there


 If you can't stay in that stand of yours all day I don't know what to tell you.
You got a tv in it yet?


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

Saw a nice 8 point on my way home from work standing in the driveway of a storage unit place right after dusk. I pulled in to see if I could get a picture and he actually took a few steps towards me! He bolted before I could snap a picture.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Been really slow the last 3-4 days for me as well, have not observed a single deer from stand and have hunted 3 different properties in southern Ohio.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Had 2 does visit the deer block in the woods behind my house twice during the day today. Once at midafternoon and again at dusk.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Was down in Morgan County this past weekend. All the deer movement I saw was between 7:45-9:15. Saw a real good buck with his nose to the ground at 7:45 on Saturday. 20 yard shot, but had my buck tag already filled!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Where are they since it snowed I only seen 5 different tracks and they were loners. Did They move out or just bedded down with all wind.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Hunting the suburbs. Lots of mid-day movement from 11-2 according to my cameras. Bucks seem to be outnumbering does and feeding heavily right now.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

BobcatJB said:


> Hunting the suburbs. Lots of mid-day movement from 11-2 according to my cameras. Bucks seem to be outnumbering does and feeding heavily right now.


aka hitting the corn hard?


----------

